# Wild Gularis



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

My new Wild Caught Blue Gularis!





Awesome!


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

They have some beautiful colours where did you catch them?


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

I think he 'caught' them at Frank's. LOL. Nice fish btw. How much is Frank selling them for?


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Problem with getting them as adults and full size you have to question how old they are currently and how much longer they have left to live. Since their life expectancy is only 2 years. 

I prefer to get young killiefish whenever possible.

They look great and I hope you have good luck with them.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Cypher said:


> I think he 'caught' them at Frank's. LOL. Nice fish btw. How much is Frank selling them for?


astronomical numbers, going to try them out



TBemba said:


> Problem with getting them as adults and full size you have to question how old they are currently and how much longer they have left to live. Since their life expectancy is only 2 years.
> 
> I prefer to get young killiefish whenever possible.
> 
> They look great and I hope you have good luck with them.


I hope they can grow up to 6-7"+ 

and thanks


----------

